# Willoughby Spit parking - revisited



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Look for WAVY-TV's Andy Fox and his report on parking restrictions at Willoughby Spit. It airs tonight at 5:30.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the info...i haven't been down there since the first big "lockout"...i'm interseted in the current situation of the area...and if there have been any changes...


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Newsjeff. Is VCAN going to be a part of it at all?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

DS422 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Newsjeff. Is VCAN going to be a part of it at all?


Yep. Markus is gettting his 15 minutes.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

For us out of 10 range is it going to be on the website to view?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> For us out of 10 range is it going to be on the website to view?


Yep. I'll post the link when it's put on our website. 

Or you can hit wavy.com.

Should be there about 6:45pm.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

What parkin issues?..I've just learned to walk that 1/4 of a mile to the jetty.....BTW there ain't fish there...just grass

Funny thing...one morning during the striper season- I leave the Spit with my 2 keepers on my stringer - a resident in one of them houses greets me good morning and asks if I wouldn't mind sharing my catch.....jus looked at him and gave him that look like I didn't understand "engrish"....sorry Spit residents - ya can't have your cake and eat it too. 

Glad Mark is standing up to the man....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> What parkin issues?..I've just learned to walk that 1/4 of a mile to the jetty.....BTW there ain't fish there...just grass
> 
> Funny thing...one morning during the striper season- I leave the Spit with my 2 keepers on my stringer - a resident in one of them houses greets me good morning and asks if I wouldn't mind sharing my catch.....jus looked at him and gave him that look like I didn't understand "engrish"....sorry Spit residents - ya can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Glad Mark is standing up to the man....


You wasted an excellent opportunity to bea nice person and share your catch. It could have been the first step towards getting parking access back near the fishing grounds. Side note, why are they called fishing "grounds?" You should have dutily taken the fish off of the stringer and gutted them right there on the driveway.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Al*

You should've told him "Ten Dolla each"!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What ya should have done is tell them give me parking and I will share my catch  

But good folks would have just done the right thing and shared anyway


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Look for WAVY-TV's Andy Fox and his report on parking restrictions at Willoughby Spit. It airs tonight at 5:30.


hey Jeff great job setting that up,i just watched it and Mark a.k.a bucket did a great job he's been working hard on this one,see you at the VCAN meeting sunday...keith.
_______________________
Virginia Coastal Access Now(VCAN).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

We had a few technical proplems at work today. Andy's story was supposed to be the lead at 5:30pm. Our system crashed just before air. The story still made the show, just not at the top.

Then our video server didn't record either the 5pm or 5:30pm newscasts. So, video of Andy's story won't make it to our website tonight. 

Andy's anchoring the Saturday morning newscasts. I'm bet ya you'll see the story air again Saturday morning. He likes to see himself on TV.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> You wasted an excellent opportunity to bea nice person and share your catch. It could have been the first step towards getting parking access back near the fishing grounds. Side note, why are they called fishing "grounds?" You should have dutily taken the fish off of the stringer and gutted them right there on the driveway.


JL11 - when was the last time ya heard an Asian guy sharin his catch when they've been fishin since 5am and then had to walk almost 1/4 mile back to his car?

Folks in that area don't make sense - they are scared of hurricanes ,NE'ster and hate fishermen...why did they decide to live so close to tha water?


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

So they would have somthing to bitch about


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> JL11 - when was the last time ya heard an Asian guy sharin his catch when they've been fishin since 5am and then had to walk almost 1/4 mile back to his car?
> 
> Folks in that area don't make sense - they are scared of hurricanes ,NE'ster and hate fishermen...why did they decide to live so close to tha water?


I should have added one more sentence to my previous post to reinforce my intent of the message.

Should have left those guts on the driveway to dry out and lighten the weight of the fish on the rest of the walk.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

This was sent to me as an email. And I was asked to post it. I believe it is a very important issue, and pass it along to anyone interested. If you choose to make comment at the number listed, please keep it polite, and let them know that you are concerned about access to all public beaches and open areas. This is part of what makes Norfolk great! 

To all that care about Public Access:

VCAN's President (AKA Bucket) was interviewed today by Andy Fox at WAVY10 regarding the public access issue at Willoughby Spit (Jetty/Beach) today (Friday Jan. 19th) at noon. 

The story aired tonight on WAVY 10 and the link to it should be available later tonight or tommorrow on WAVY 10's website.

The loss of real public access at WSJ started in 2005 and the original story done by WAVY 10 can be found at http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?s=3372755. Bottom line is our taxpayer dollars are being used for beach replenishment along Ocean View including Willoughby Spit, yet no public parking is being provided in many locations near public access points (Public Parking was taken away at WSJ with no alternate means given). This in turn is essentially making the beaches in these areas "Private Beaches" for the people who live in these neighborhoods with our taxpayer $'s. 

YOU CAN HELP!

The City of Norfolk has developed a Norfolk Cares Asst. Center for you to voice your questions or concerns regarding issues in the City of Norfolk. This new number is (757)-664-6510 and starts this Monday, January 22, 2007. 

If you believe in fighting the issue of the loss of real public access to Willoughby Spit (and other areas along Ocean View), be sure to call the City of Norfolk first thing Monday morning and let them know you want "Real" public access back at WSJ and other areas along Ocean View!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

kibaro said:


> hey Jeff great job setting that up,i just watched it and Mark a.k.a bucket did a great job he's been working hard on this one,see you at the VCAN meeting sunday...keith.
> _______________________
> Virginia Coastal Access Now(VCAN).


What meeting, or is this a officers only meeting?

See ya at the BB meeting on th 31st Keith.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*It's only a matter of time...*

I see this argument seeping along the beach...east. The city (VB) is going to have to dump some sand just west of Alexander's. A pond is forming by the burnt houses and seems to be getting bigger at every high tide. The bulk head and the 3 million dollar house there are going to have a hard time, next Nor'easter. I really believe that nature is attempting to reform an islet to that little lake (Pleasure Lake?) just South-East of the base of the CBBT. Man may not be able to stop it. But..as I was saying, the parking is an issue everywhere that tax payer's are infused in a beach replenishment operation. I say, if you pay, you play...period.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Parking*

Oh...and Bucket, you can park in my driveway.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i wouldnt have shared my fish....thats pretty rude of him to ask you to


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

passed out lots more VCAN sign up sheets at the meet today - thanx


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

RACN35 said:


> passed out lots more VCAN sign up sheets at the meet today - thanx


very much appreiciated thanks again..keith
_______________________________

Virginia Coastal Access Now(VCAN)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks untill further notice no more posting about VCAN,, anything further posted will be cleared. 
This comes from the top so I am just following orders, thanks for your understanding.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Shooter said:


> OK folks untill further notice no more posting about VCAN,, anything further posted will be cleared.
> This comes from the top so I am just following orders, thanks for your understanding.


What, are we only allowed to post about certain organizations, but not others? What organizations are on the *approved* list and which ones are not?


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I don't know if this is considered a group, but I did read that developers are trying to buy up Pleasure House Point to put in apartments,condo's, and duplexes.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Let me offer a little clarification here.

Groups spring up from time to time, some of them formal clubs, some of them interest groups, some of them informal gatherings. Established groups like the CCA or the OBPA have a clear track record of successes and working in the public interest. Until VCAN shows a serious track record of successes for the public (and not just their membership), there will not be recruiting for their group on the site. I had a conversation with Newsjeff (one of their board members) to this effect a few months back. That decision could be reversed somewhere down the line.

And I won't beat around the bush here: the two founders of VCAN were banned from P&S about a year ago for violation of the site's rules. Since then, they have not missed any opportunity to attack P&S. I think any reasonable person could understand my suspicion.

This board exists for fishing reports and sharing information about the report. It is not here to run membership drives. There's an area in everyone's profile ("User CP") where you can list the groups you're associated with. Please take all group affiliations out of your sig and place them there.

And honestly, I'm really sick of this rift between the two groups rearing its ugly head over here. Either let it go or part company.


----------

